# styles of fighting



## marlon (Aug 12, 2005)

Chokoi Mutumbo an influenc of James Mitose once called each form a different style of fighting.  in kempo we tend to do all the forms in the "style" of kempo so to speak.  are we missing something by not having the founder's / creater of the form's original intent so tha twe may learn to fight differently.  The five animals represent different ways of fighting and do not cause confusion...should the forms of shaolin kempo or the various kempo styles be learned differently each one so as to give the practitioner more ways of adapting or should we adapt each form to our way of fighting.  EPAK may not have this dilemma as i think most if not all of the fors are created by one person who explained the intent and way of each form extensively

Respectfully,
marlon


----------

